# Solved: McAfee Error when running Auto Update



## NateRD23

Good Morning,

I have been getting this particular when I try to run the Auto Update with McAfee "McAfee Common Framework returned error [email protected]".

I have tried to uninstall McAfee but that did not fix the problem. I really dont know what else to do. I have installed McAfee on a lot of different PCs and this is the first time I ran into this problem. Suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## stantley

This may be of some help http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=80763&highlight=80040154


----------



## NateRD23

Thats for the link, I tried their suggestions it didnt seem to help. I think there is a registry that needs to be re-added or deleted to be re-installed or something; from what I gathered thats what it seems. Or the updates are pointing to a folder that doesnt exist, but I checked that too.


----------



## NateRD23

Thanks for the link oops


----------



## NateRD23

I have tried to uninstall it and reinstall it and I get an error saying it cant start the McAfee Framework Service. Make sure you have sufficient priviledges. I am logged on as Administrator. I try to click retry and get the same error


----------



## NateRD23

Solved it!!! I found this very nice website.

http://www.it.iastate.edu/faq/view.php?id=271

Solved the problem I was having.


----------



## y.jahangiri

Hi guys,
I saw so many guys faced the above error report (McAfee Common Framework error [email protected]) that prevents them from updating their mcafee.
The following story is myself experience to solve the problem:
Follow these steps:

1) Uninstall the McAfee Virus scan from your PC.
2) Go to: Start --> Run, and type: regedit
3) Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE and delete the registry folder named: "Network Associates".
4) Close the regedit and restart the PC.
5) Install the McAfee, restart the PC again and enjoy.

It worked for me. You can try it and tell here whether it works.

Luck
Youn :up:


----------



## z3n

I'd recommend using the latest McAfee uninstallation tool: MCPR2.exe found here:
https://us.mcafee.com/root/MCPR2.exe

Once that's complete, you should be able to reinstall without any issues.

-z


----------

